# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Bạo loạn ở Anh cản bước sao Kpop “Âu tiến”

## diemmy9x

*Bạo loạn ở Anh cản bước sao Kpop “Âu tiến”**K**ế** ho**ạ**ch cho "United Cube Concert" t**ạ**i London Wembley Arena đã b**ị** hoãn.*

_Có l__ẽ__ gi__ờ__ này các fan c__ủ__a Cube t__ạ__i London đang méo x__ệ__ch h__ế__t c__ả__ m__ặ__t_
Có vẻ như những cuộc bạo loạn ở London thời gian qua đang gây khó khăn cho các Sao Kpop trong công cuộc mở rộng phạm vi ảnh hưởng sang Châu Âu. *B2ST, 4Minute, G.NA* và nhiều nghệ sĩ khác trực thuộc *Cube Entertainment* đã lên kế hoạch cho một *United Cube Concert* tại London Wembley Arena tháng 11 này, tuy nhiên công việc chuẩn bị đã buộc phải hoãn lại: _“Hiện tại, kế hoạch đã tạm thời bị hoãn do những cuộc bạo loạn ở London. Chúng tôi sẽ bàn bạc kỹ hơn vấn đề này khi tình hình bớt căng thẳng.”_

Các tin khác:
kim hyun joong 2011 
tai nhac 
mang thai

----------

